# "no limit hooker" report port aransas



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Went out last Wednesday Fiday And Saturday. Thursday we spent in Corpus relaxing. Wednesdasy was pretty rough. We went out in 5s and 6's easy. They were pretty close together but not too bad. I trolled out for bonita. Stopped at 18 miles at a rig andtried our hardest to get some fish in the boat. Had my buddy Mike, Cliff Holubec, his bud Mark. Mark wasa new to the offshore thing and I think he had a blast after he realized we werent crazy for going out in those conditions. Nothing but sand shark at the 18 mile rig. the wind and waves picked up while we were out. We almost called it to come back in. I talked us into heading to double yella at 26 miles out. Trolled over for wahoo and picked up a small bull dolphin on a tuna treat i was trolling at wahoo speed. Picked up another chicken and a couple more kings. Fishing was slow the whole day but we were able to box 2 ling. One nice ling caught trolling on the way in about a mile or 2 west of the rig. Caught one ling while cleaning the boat up after we untied. Final count wednesday was 2 ling 5 shrpnose sharks, 5 kings, 1 bull, 1 chicken, 2 snapper at yella. NO WAHOO! The water was nice enough and the temp was right about 78 79 degrees. It was along shot that close in but worth thr try. thanks Cliff and Mark had a blast with ya'll on the boat come back any time.


Friday was a better day. 

We started out about 5 30 am. Had Adolph Postel from the board and two 21 year olds brand new to offshore. Wanted to troll for dorado especially. Nice seas due to the north wind. Was able to make it out to 30 mile rig. It had I believe the pelican tied up to it. We trolled it for kings while we watched for action coming from the party boat. Nothing exciting with only a few fish seen come up. We decided to move to a rig close by. Lost alot of time messing with triggers and trying to hook them up on a shark. All the sharks were within 5 miles of the beach behind shrimp boats.Tied up to find five solid ling checking us out. Had 2 on immediately. Galfed 1 lost one. Dropped down to find nothing but triggers and small snaps. Decided to run to aransas banks. Of course trolling for hoo on the way out. 1 mile off the rig we were at we found good floating structure. Had chickens jumpoing out of the water. figured I might have finally found some wahoo. Nope. Trolled it for about an hour with 1 chicken caught. Time was short so we headed to make some drops on the rock. Found a decent weedline about 1 mile long close to the rocks. Thought this would bring something in. Still nothing on the troll. Well dropped down with snapper double drops. Boxed a 4 man limit of snapper in about an hour in a half. 1 grouper and lane and b liners. We decided to stay late because the guys were having a lot of fun. We headed in and I had her pegged out heading in at least 30 knots. burned about 125 gallons of fuel and about 4 gallons of oil. I found out the hard way that my motor is burning too much oil. Long story short I had about 8 ounces of oil left in my reservior when we got back. What a day and what a trip. I worked my arse off. 
Thanks Adolph for the trip.


Saturday

Had Gin Man Bitem and beat em, Capt. Academy and his buddy. Left a little late with the understanding it was gonna be rough but we would take her easy to the liberty ships. Well started off really bad and I was trying to keep up with Bret and Jared Chasteen on the board. They were in the Hard Likker. Decided to wait to go out for an hour or so. It let up a bit and we headed out. About 10 miles out we hit a front or actually it hit us to the east. 30 knot winds or more easy. Kept going a couple more and turned around. Wish the weather would have worked out. The hard likker made it out there for one drop i think before they came back. They did pull a nice sow out of the wreck. We got soaked and beat up. Can't say we didn't try. The No Limit Hooker and the HARD Likker were wet for sure.

Tim


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Great haul ......

are those lures working ????

John


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

brother thank you so much again. I've used the storm lures for kings and they worked awesome. Already need to buy some more soon. The ones I got from you are tore up pretty bad already. Thanks again.


Tim


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Tim,

You need to give me a call on those rough days and we can go fish the bays instead.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey Coastal , What fish is that young man holding in the bottom pic?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

thats me, and its a nice solid LING or also called COBIA in some places south of us.


Tim


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Nice medley of fish. Nice photos too.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Tim,
I saw you at Port A Wensday, was going to say Howdy, but my buddy had to get home.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Tim,
Nice catch! it was nice to have a buddy boat out there.. it gives you a little peace of mind when the weather conditions worsen on you.. 
I picked up my boat friday from getting the hardtop repaired and got ready for sat. As Tim said, we made it out of the jetties and waited a bit for the wind to lay.. 
We did make it out to the lib ship right as the wind shifted and started howling.. 
There was a charter boat Wreklamation allready on it, so we made a few drifts and Jared hooks up with a nice snap and gets it to the boat.. I think its the biggest snap caught on my boat.. 15lbs 7oz. Not a monster but a nice one.
We made a few more drifts before we got tired of the triggers eating the guts out of our livies.. so made everything ready and started back.. the winds continued to build and became taller and closer together. we ran in for about 20 mins before the USCG hails a notice to mariners on ch16 telling anyone on open waters to take shelter.. something about a squall line from port A to Port O with waterspouts, heavy wind, etc... we didnt hear the complete message. so we put the tabs down, curtains up and hung on for 2 hrs. It was pretty bumpy, but what was annoying was the limited visibility from all of the spray. The boat handled the seas very well as did the newly repaired hard top. The hard top dont move no more..
Here is a pic of Jareds Snap and one of the repairs that were done to the hardtop.. Danny at DMR services in Gregory did a fantastic job and charged fair price.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

LIng .... yall grill it or what?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Ling is the best tasting fish anywhere. You better grill it. Anything else would be a shame. 
I will stand by this phrase forever.


Does anyone know if Ling is sold commercially to restaurants? 

Tim


----------



## Captin Academy (May 25, 2004)

*If not for the courage of the fearless crew...*

Dang it, we got pounded out there yesterday.
I helped Tim clean fish Friday night in hopes of hitting some Saturday, I was stoked and so was my buddy Greg.

I wish I had got a pic of Bret's boat out there at one point, it was like that one guys avatar , dang near vertical....

It was great finally getting to get out on Tim's boat, and to meet Bret and Jared... good folks!

Hopefully can due it on a day less than the "perferct storm", OK maybe I'm going a little over board, but my fingers still hurt from being latched down on the back of the seats.

Best thing was, I wasn't at work!

Had a great time, Thanks Guys,

Steve (CA) and Greg


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

Sure was an interesting ride. Only regret i have was not putting on my FrogTogg's soon enough. What was weard was how we drove right into that front and the rapid drop in tempreture in a matter of seconds. No fish to go home with, but hey its fishing, not catching. Ready to go out with ya nxt time Tim.


----------



## capt mike (Sep 8, 2005)

I own the Wrecklamation ... first boat of 2 coolers I have ever fished around ... I am always on ch 16 if you want to holler at me


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Hey Capt Mike. That was me in the Hard licker.. Did you guys stay out there much longer? and did you do any good?


----------



## capt mike (Sep 8, 2005)

we got our limit of snapper but nothing else .. i headed inshore they wanted shark, but by the time i got there it was blowing so hard mu drift was too fast . How did ya'll do ?


----------



## davesbbq (May 11, 2005)

very nice catch!!!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

capt mike said:


> we got our limit of snapper but nothing else .. i headed inshore they wanted shark, but by the time i got there it was blowing so hard mu drift was too fast . How did ya'll do ?


We picked up one sow that was just under 16lbs... that was it.. too difficult to stay on the spot with out anchoring.. so we put up the curtains and headed in..


----------



## FishingMike (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Good Bull!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks


I caught him in the open between the 18 mile rig and double yellow. I probly was around 20 to 24 miles off the beach. believe it or not. Should have marked the spot just in case there was some kind of structure down there. I doubt it. My depth finder isn't working as well as it should. I think my transducer is messed up now. Figured he was running between rigs.

Tim


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

oh yea it was rough with 5's and 6's


----------



## Captin Academy (May 25, 2004)

*Almost forgot..*

Jessie and Kyle, it was great meeting and gettin soaked with you two also.
Hopefully next time we can actually "fish" together..

CA


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Nice*

Good report and Pics. Looks great. Drshark


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Tim it was good meeting you Saturday afternoon. We try to go to PortA aleast every other weekend. Maybe we can buddy out some time.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## Cliff Holubec (Jan 22, 2006)

There is no bad way to ling. best Fish in the gulf!

Grill it. Pan grill it.

Wouldn't fry it. TOOO GOOD!

Try a bed of cut vegetables. Season ling with what ever you prefer. Mix crushed potato chips parmesan cheese cilantro spices and melted butter. Place over filets and bake fro 20 minutesd in a 375 degree oven.

You will love it. Moist fromthe steaming veggies and crisp on the top.

Cliffh----with the bull mahi in above picture.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

cliff h 

I wish I would have taken some of that Ling back. We caught a nice mess of fish wednesday and friday and I didn't take any back home. What was I thinking?


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

*No worries Tim*

We sure did have a hell of a lot of fish to seal up and deep freeze, I have some ling waitin' for ya, I'll have to figure out how to get it to you, but you better believe I'll get some to ya. We sure did haul em in on Friday. Thanks Again for the Great Cinco de Mayo Trip. LOL!!!


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I usually give away any Ling I catch or release it. I just don't like it and believe me I've tried it every possible way to cook it. I gave Shanker several packages from the last Ling I kept. They are fun to catch though. Tim, I can almost see your boat from my front porch, it looks pretty lonely.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Valkyrie said:


> I usually give away any Ling I catch or release it. I just don't like it and believe me I've tried it every possible way to cook it. I gave Shanker several packages from the last Ling I kept. They are fun to catch though. Tim, I can almost see your boat from my front porch, it looks pretty lonely.


I ended up letting the guys in the church group take it back to waco with them with strict instructions on how to fry it and what type of fish fry to use. They called back and said it was the best fish that they had ever had and want more. I told them to pony up some $ and we'll go fishing.

-Patrick


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Cliff, I am definately going to try that recipe. I have tried baking it but much prefer the Amber Jack or grouper.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I'm with Valkyrie on ling. Fun to catch and I haven't found a way I like them cooked.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You fellows that don't like ling, I will gladly trade scamp grouper, yellowfin tuna, and wahoo for all the ling you catch.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

I really enjoyed meeting the guys this weekend. The fishing trip was fun. Thanks bret for the personal best snapper and the chance to crew on the hard licker. 10 ft seas and i had a smile on my face the whole time.

On a side note the kingfish have moved to the jetties at Port A alredy this year. We hooked one trolling an islander rigged ballyhoo, just south of the south jetty. 
Here is another shot of the snapper


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

nice snapper jared. who is the little guy in your arms?

my wife and i are expecting our first july 22nd.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Marlintini,

Congrats on the Baby, 

Thats my son Andrew Zane. He is 10 months old and the best thing that has ever come into my life. I thought that i loved fishing, but having a child is so much more. I told him that we would catch fish bigger than him that day, we only missed by 5 pounds.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Im not a ling fan either.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:
 

> You fellows that don't like ling, I will gladly trade scamp grouper, yellowfin tuna, and wahoo for all the ling you catch.


 That's a deal. Meet us at the docks in Port A with the grouper.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

just got back home and didnt catch any fish because of cancelled trips due to weather and being sickly 

What is this talk about ling and it not being anyones favorite fish. HOLY SHIOAIHT. LING IS THE BEST TASTING FISH I HAVE EVER CAUGHT AND COOKED. ARE YA'LL FREAKING CRAZY. I WOULD EAT IT EVERY DAY. BEST THING I HAVE EVER EATEN.

TIM


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

coastal said:


> just got back home and didnt catch any fish because of cancelled trips due to weather and being sickly
> 
> What is this talk about ling and it not being anyones favorite fish. HOLY SHIOAIHT. LING IS THE BEST TASTING FISH I HAVE EVER CAUGHT AND COOKED. ARE YA'LL FREAKING CRAZY. I WOULD EAT IT EVERY DAY. BEST THING I HAVE EVER EATEN.
> 
> TIM


Hey ,Tim does Amy think it's the best thing you ever ate??


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

nope


----------



## bjreid (Sep 12, 2006)

good trip!!!!


----------



## bjreid (Sep 12, 2006)

good trip.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

glad you were able to do some offshore fishing,and congrats on your catch.still waiting in catching my 1st bull out of port a,someday soon! see ya l8tr tim!


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

i gotta say that grilled yellowfin tuna and wahoo are probably the BEST. 

and with the left over tuna (if there is any) you can make fresh tunafish salad. Thats the absolute BEST **** you'll ever eat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big daddy fish (Nov 24, 2005)

So where is Amy ???


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

Tim, You gonna make it to Port Mansfield with Cody and the bunch?


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

In case you guys didnt notice that trip ways 4 months ago.


----------



## bjreid (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice Trip!


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

I think bjreid thinks coastal's trip 4 months ago was a good trip, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

hawgs said:


> I think bjreid thinks coastal's trip 4 months ago was a good trip, but it's hard to tell.


 I think he loves the trip!(BJ) Give the little guy a break! GOOD TRIP!GOOD TRIP!NICE TRIP!


----------



## kamreese (Jul 16, 2006)

*tee'sss*

just a note to say fantastic fish, and super fantastic AMY !!!!!!

ALSO WHERE CAN I GET NO LIMIT HOOKER TEE SHIRTS. WOULD LIKE TO PASS

ON YOUR LEGACY. SEND ME NOTE.

THANKS , KAMREESE


----------

